# SE Division GM Draft Selection Thread



## cpawfan

*Rules for the draft*
1) You can pick any player currently playing in the NBA. 
2) You will have a *8 hour limit to make your pick*, if you do not make your selection within this time, you will be skipped. If you miss your turn, you can pick whenever you get a chance to. 
3) The draft order goes 1-30, 30-1. So the last poster picking in the first round will have two picks in a row in the end of the 1st round-beginning of the 2nd. And we will continue down the list from there. 
4) This draft is a total of 12 rounds and everyone must pick 12 players. If you trade a player, you must get another player, or pick in return. 
5) Anyone who misses three picks in a row will be removed and replaced. 
6) Use this thread only for submitting you pick.
7) ralaw and I reserve the right to make judgement calls if something comes up that isn't covered in the above.

*Draft Order*
1	Seattle ghoti
2	New York The Future7
3	LA Clippers MOHeat
4	Philadelphia Miamiballer2k5
5	Dallas Captain Obvious
6	Minnesota socco
7	Sacramento Dark Praetor
8	Phoenix KiddFan4eva5
9	LA Lakers Pain5155
10	Orlando Lachlanwood32
11	Atlanta master8492
12	New Jersey GM3
13	Boston Weasel
14	Toronto Kingpin66
15	Chicago wadeshaqeddie
16	Detroit ZÆ 
17	Houston fruitcake
18	Golden State ralaw
19	New Orleans Real
20	San Antonio gian
21	Washington New Jazzy Nets
22	Milwaukee Rawse
23	Denver Vuchato
24	Cleveland Flash is the Future
25	Memphis Dumpy
26	Charlotte lukewarmplay
27	Portland deanwoof
28	Indiana cpawfan
29	Miami Diophantos
30	Utah patrick_wandalowski


----------



## cpawfan

*Round 1*
1. Seattle - *LeBron James*
2. New York - *Kobe Bryant*
3. LA Clippers - *Dwyane Wade*
4. Philadelphia - *Tim Duncan* -> Milwaukee
5. Dallas - *Dirk Nowitzki*
6. Minnesota - *Dwight Howard*
7. Sacramento - *Kevin Garnett*
8. Phoenix - *Yao Ming*
9. LA Lakers - *Tracy McGrady*
10. Orlando - *Amare Stoudemire*
11. Atlanta - *Steve Nash*
12. New Jersey - *Pau Gasol*
13. Boston - *Elton Brand*
14. Toronto -> Washington - *Shawn Marion* 
15. Chicago - *Gilbert Arenas*
16. Detroit - *Andrei Kirilenko*
17. Houston - *Kirk Hinrich*
18. Golden State - *Carmelo Anthony* 
19. New Orleans - *Allen Iverson * 
20. San Antonio - *Chris Bosh*
21. Washington -> Toronto - *Paul Pierce*
22. Milwaukee -> Philadelphia - *Jermaine O'Neal* 
23. Denver - *Vince Carter* -> Washington
24. Cleveland - *Shaquille O'Neal*
25. Memphis - *Ray Allen*
26. Charlotte - *Brad Miller*
27. Portland - *Ron Artest*
28. Indiana - *Chris Paul*
29. Miami -> Phoenix - *Michael Redd*
30. Utah - *Tony Parker*

*Round 2*
31. Utah - *Joe Johnson*
32. Miami - *Jason Kidd*
33. Indiana - *Richard Jefferson*
34. Portland - *Ben Wallace*
35. Charlotte - *Gerald Wallace*
36. Memphis - *Josh Smith*
37. Cleveland - *Chauncey Billups* 
38. Denver - *Manu Ginobili*
39. Milwaukee -> Philadelphia - *Mike Bibby*
40. Washington -> Toronto - *Emeka Okafor*
41. San Antonio - *Baron Davis*
42. New Orleans - *Antwan Jamison*
43. Golden State - *Raymond Felton*
44. Houston - *Ricky Davis*
45. Detroit - *Marcus Camby*
46. Chicago - *Jason Richardson*
47. Toronto -> Washington -> Denver - *Chris Kaman*
48. Boston - *Rashard Lewis*
49. New Jersey - *Lamar Odom*
50. Atlanta - *Andre Iguodala*
51. Orlando -> LA Lakers - *Boris Diaw* 
52. LA Lakers - *Stephon Marbury*
53. Phoenix -> Miami - *Rasheed Wallace*
54. Sacramento - *Sam Cassell*
55. Minnesota - *Josh Howard*
56. Dallas - *Richard Hamilton*
57. Philadelphia - *Al Harrington*
58. LA Clippers - *Mehmet Okur * 
59. New York - *Peja Stojakovic*
60. Seattle - *Andrew Bogut*

*Round 3*
61. Seattle - *Nenad Krstic*
62. New York - *Eddy Curry*
63. LA Clippers - *Tayshaun Prince*
64. Philadelphia -> Milwaukee - *Ben Gordon*
65. Dallas - *Marvin Williams * 
66. Minnesota - *Luol Deng*
67. Sacramento - *Larry Hughes*
68. Phoenix -> Miami - *Caron Butler*
69. LA Lakers -> Orlando - *Jason Terry*
70. Orlando - *Carlos Boozer*
71. Atlanta - *Darko Milicic*
72. New Jersey - *Jamal Magloire*
73. Boston - *Zydrunas Ilgauskas*
74. Toronto - *Shaun Livingston * 
75. Chicago - *Andres Nocioni*
76. Detroit -> Dallas - *Jameer Nelson*
77. Houston - *Channing Frye*
78. Golden State - *Zaza Pachulia*
79. New Orleans - *Samuel Dalembert*
80. San Antonio - *Devin Harris*
81. Washington -> Toronto - *Corey Maggette*
82. Milwaukee - *Deron Williams*
83. Denver - *David West*
84. Cleveland - *Bruce Bowen*
85. Memphis - *Brevin Knight*
86. Charlotte - *Zach Randolph*
87. Portland - *Adam Morrison*
88. Indiana - *Charlie Villanueva*
89. Miami - *Mike James*
90. Utah - *Stephen Jackson*

*Round 4*
91. Utah - *Troy Murphy*
92. Miami - *Tyson Chandler*
93. Indiana - *Brandon Roy*
94. Portland - *Andre Miller*
95. Charlotte - *Randy Foye * 
96. Memphis - *Chris Webber*
97. Cleveland - *Udonis Haslem*
98. Denver - *Mike Miller*
99. Milwaukee - *Shane Battier*
100. Washington -> Denver - *Marcus Williams*
101. San Antonio - *Rudy Gay*
102. New Orleans - *Luke Ridnour*
103. Golden State - *Anderson Varejao*
104. Houston - *Cuttino Mobley*
105. Detroit - *Kenyon Martin*
106. Chicago - *Drew Gooden*
107. Toronto - *Joel Przybilla*
108. Boston - *TJ Ford*
109. New Jersey - *Sebastian Telfair*
110. Atlanta - *Raja Bell*
111. Orlando - *Andrea Bargnani * 
112. LA Lakers -> Orlando - *Steve Francis * 
113. Phoenix - *Rafer Alston*
114. Sacramento - *Hedo Turkoglu*
115. Minnesota - *Tyrus Thomas*
116. Dallas -> Detroit - *Bonzi Wells*
117. Philadelphia - *Jamal Crawford*
118. LA Clippers - *Chris Duhon*
119. New York - *Nene*
120. Seattle - *Delonte West*

*Round 5*
121. Seattle - *Bobby Simmons*
122. New York - *Speedy Claxton*
123. LA Clippers - *Chris Wilcox*
124. Philadelphia - *Morris Peterson*
125. Dallas -> Detroit - *Maurice Williams*
126. Minnesota - *Leandro Barbosa* 
127. Sacramento - *Primo Brezec*
128. Phoenix -> Washington - *Wally Szczerbiak*
129. LA Lakers - *Kwame Brown*
130. Orlando - *Danny Granger*
131. Atlanta - *Alonzo Mourning * 
132. New Jersey - *Kevin Martin*
133. Boston - *Matt Harpring*
134. Toronto -> Washington -> Denver - *LaMarcus Aldridge*
135. Chicago - *Stromile Swift*
136. Detroit - *Antoine Walker*
137. Houston - *Chris Mihm*
138. Golden State - *Lorenzen Wright*
139. New Orleans - *Quentin Richardson*
140. San Antonio - *Al Jefferson* 
141. Washington - *Derek Fisher*
142. Milwaukee - *Reggie Evans*
143. Denver -> Washington -> Phoenix - *Jerry Stackhouse*
144. Cleveland - *Eddie Jones*
145. Memphis - *Jeff Foster*
146. Charlotte - *Josh Childress* 
147. Portland - *Shareef Abdur Rahim*
148. Indiana - *Sean May*
149. Miami - *Eric Dampier* 
150. Utah - *PJ Brown*

*Round 6*
151. Utah - *Mike Dunleavy*
152. Miami -> Phoenix - *Vladimir Radmanovic*
153. Indiana - *Ronnie Brewer*
154. Portland - *Eddie Griffin*
155. Charlotte - *Kendrick Perkins * 
156. Memphis - *Jake Tsakalidis*
157. Cleveland - *Tim Thomas*
158. Denver -> Washington - *Brenda Haywood*
159. Milwaukee - *DeSagana Diop*
160. Washington -> Phoenix - *Kurt Thomas*
161. San Antonio - *Luther Head* 
162. New Orleans - *Jalen Rose*
163. Golden State - *Salim Stoudamire* 
164. Houston - *Antonio Daniels*
165. Detroit - *Kyle Korver*
166. Chicago - *Marquis Daniels*
167. Toronto - *Desmond Mason*
168. Boston - *Darius Miles * 
169. New Jersey - *Steve Blake * 
170. Atlanta - *Nazr Mohammed*
171. Orlando -> LA Lakers - *Hilton Armstrong* 
172. LA Lakers - *Grant Hill*
173. Phoenix -> Washington - *Jason Williams * 
174. Sacramento - *Ryan Gomes*
175. Minnesota - *Ike Diogu* 
176. Dallas - *Tony Battie*
177. Philadelphia - *James Posey*
178. LA Clippers - *Michael Finley*
179. New York - *Theo Ratliff*
180. Seattle - *Mickael Pietrus*

*Round 7*
181. Seattle - *Andris Biedrins*
182. New York - *JJ Redick*
183. LA Clippers - *Sheldon Williams*
184. Philadelphia - *Nick Collison*
185. Dallas - *Kenny Thomas*
186. Minnesota - *Gerald Green*
187. Sacramento - *Jared Jeffries*
188. Phoenix - *Earl Boykins * 
189. LA Lakers - *Fred Jones*
190. Orlando - *Martell Webster * 
191. Atlanta - *Rajon Rondo*
192. New Jersey - *Juan Dixon*
193. Boston - *Earl Watson*
194. Toronto - *Antonio McDyess*
195. Chicago - *Adonal Foyle*
196. Detroit - *Melvin Ely*
197. Houston - *Michael Sweetney*
198. Golden State - *Dorrell Wright*
199. New Orleans - *Jarret Jack*
200. San Antonio - *Sergio Rodriguez* 
201. Washington - *Juwan Howard * 
202. Milwaukee - *Quinton Ross*
203. Denver - *Trevor Ariza * 
204. Cleveland - *Anthony Johnson* 
205. Memphis - *Joe Smith *
206. Charlotte - *Charlie Bell * 
207. Portland - *Ronald "Flip" Murray*
208. Indiana - *Dan Gadzuric*
209. Miami - *Ruben Patterson*
210. Utah - *Damon Stoudamire*

*Round 8*
211. Utah - *Mark Blount* 
212. Miami - *Donyell Marshall*
213. Indiana - *Robert Swift*
214. Portland - *Steven Hunter* 
215. Charlotte - *Deshawn Stevenson* 
216. Memphis - *David Lee*
217. Cleveland - *Robert Horry*
218. Denver - *Qunicy Douby*
219. Milwaukee - *Anthony Parker*
220. Washington - *Jumaine Jones*
221. San Antonio - *Wayne Simien* 
222. New Orleans - *Jason Collins * 
223. Golden State - *Jarvis Hayes*
224. Houston - *James Jones*
225. Detroit -> Dallas - *Marcus Banks*
226. Chicago - *Smush Parker*
227. Toronto - *Rasual Butler*
228. Boston - *Trenton Hassell*
229. New Jersey - *Rasho Nesterovic*
230. Atlanta - *Paul Millsap*
231. Orlando - *Jamaal Tinsley*
232. LA Lakers - *Andrew Bynum * 
233. Phoenix - *Rodney Carney*
234. Sacramento - *Johan Petro * 
235. Minnesota - *Eric Snow*
236. Dallas - *Patrick O'Bryant * 
237. Philadelphia - *Monta Ellis*
238. LA Clippers - *J.R. Smith *
239. New York - *Troy Hudson*
240. Seattle - *Etan Thomas*

*Round 9*
241. Seattle - *Sarunas Jasikevicius*
242. New York - *Brian Cardinal*
243. LA Clippers - *Carlos Arroyo*
244. Philadelphia -> Milwaukee - *Jose Calderon*
245. Dallas - *Thabo Sefolosha*
246. Minnesota - *David Harrison*
247. Sacramento - *Brent Barry*
248. Phoenix - * Gordan Giricek *
249. LA Lakers - *Kirk Snyder*
250. Orlando - *Jackie Butler*
251. Atlanta - *Damon Jones*
252. New Jersey - *Darius Songalia*
253. Boston - *Raef LaFrentz*
254. Toronto - *Keyon Dooling*
255. Chicago - *Brian Cook*
256. Detroit - *Marko Jaric*
257. Houston - *Joey Graham*
258. Golden State - *Cedric Simmons *
259. New Orleans - *Maceo Baston*
260. San Antonio - *Shawne Williams*
261. Washington - *David Wesley*
262. Milwaukee -> Philadelphia - *Jarron Collins* 
263. Denver - *Tony Delk*
264. Cleveland - *Michael Doleac*
265. Memphis - *James Singleton* 
266. Charlotte - *Francisco Garcia*
267. Portland - *Damien Wilkins*
268. Indiana - *Greg Buckner*
269. Miami - *Bobby Jackson*
270. Utah - *Beno Udrih*

*Round 10*
271. Utah - *Hakim Warrick*
272. Miami - *John Salmons *
273. Indiana - *Luke Walton*
274. Portland - *Jordan Farmar*
275. Charlotte - *Jorge Garbajosa* 
276. Memphis - *Kyle Lowry*
277. Cleveland - *Derek Anderson*
278. Denver - *Austin Croshere *
279. Milwaukee - *Saer Sene*
280. Washington - *Travis Deiner*
281. San Antonio - *Brian Skinner*
282. New Orleans - *Maurice Ager*
283. Golden State - *Nate Robinson* 
284. Houston - *Francisco Elson*
285. Detroit - *Travis Outlaw *
286. Chicago - *Rashad McCants*
287. Toronto - *Mickael Gelabale*
288. Boston - *Danny Fortson*
289. New Jersey - *Qyntel Woods*
290. Atlanta - *Donta Smith*
291. Orlando - *Keith Bogans*
292. LA Lakers - *Jason Kapono*
293. Phoenix - *Malik Rose*
294. Sacramento - *Shannon Brown * 
295. Minnesota - *Adrian Griffin*
296. Dallas - *Carlos Delfino*
297. Philadelphia - *DerMarr Johnson*
298. LA Clippers - *Eduardo Najera*
299. New York - *Josh Boone*
300. Seattle - *Maurice Evans*

*Round 11*
301. Seattle - *Daniel Ewing*
302. New York - *Louis Williams * 
303. LA Clippers - *Ronny Turiaf*
304. Philadelphia - *Gary Payton*
305. Dallas - *Zarko Cabarkapa* 
306. Minnesota - *Tony Allen*
307. Sacramento - *Janero Pargo* 
308. Phoenix - *Chuck Hayes*
309. LA Lakers - *Justin Reed*
310. Orlando - *Matt Bonner*
311. Atlanta - *Royal Ivey*
312. New Jersey - *Scott Pollard * 
313. Boston - *Keith Van Horn*
314. Toronto - *Leon Powe*
315. Chicago - *Dale Davis*
316. Detroit - *Andre Blatche*
317. Houston - *Mardy Collins*
318. Golden State - *Steve Novak*
319. New Orleans - *James "Flight" White*
320. San Antonio - *Mark Madsen*
321. Washington - *Mike Gansey*
322. Milwaukee - *Marc Jackson*
323. Denver - *Eddie House*
324. Cleveland - *Shandon Anderson*
325. Memphis - *Tyronn Lue*
326. Charlotte - *Yaroslav Korolev*
327. Portland - *Paul Davis*
328. Indiana - *Yotam Halperin*
329. Miami - *Devean George * 
330. Utah - *Jerome James*

*Round 12*
331. Utah - *Lynn Greer * 
332. Miami - *Jake Voskuhl*
333. Indiana - *Jason Maxiell*
334. Portland - *Viktor Kryhapa*
335. Charlotte - *Kris Humphries*
336. Memphis - *Antoine Wright* 
337. Cleveland - *Earl Barron*
338. Denver - *Mikki Moore*
339. Milwaukee - *Chucky Atkins*
340. Washington - *Fabricio Oberto*
341. San Antonio - *Hassan Adams*
342. New Orleans - *Corliss Williamson*
343. Golden State - *Brian Scalabrine * 
344. Houston - *Clifford Robinson*
345. Detroit - *Daniel Gibson*
346. Chicago - *Dajuan Wagner*
347. Toronto - *Jay Williams*
348. Boston - *Dan Dickau*
349. New Jersey - *Yakhouba Diawara *
350. Atlanta - *Maurice Taylor*
351. Orlando - *Sofoklis Schortsianitis*
352. LA Lakers - *Ervin Johnson*
353. Phoenix - *Oleksiy Pecherov*
354. Sacramento - *Alan Henderson*
355. Minnesota - *Lindsey Hunter*
356. Dallas - *C.J. Miles*
357. Philadelphia - *Malik Allen*
358. LA Clippers - *Keith McLeod*
359. New York - *Dikembe Mutombo*
360. Seattle - *Kevin Pittsnogle*


----------



## ghoti

With the #1 overall pick in the SE Division GM Draft, The Seattle Sonics select












LeBron James.


----------



## The Future7

With the #2 overall pick in the SE Division GM Draft, The New York Knicks select

Kobe Bryant


----------



## MOHeat

With the #3 pick, the L.A. Clippers select:

Dwyane Wade


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

With the #4 pick, the Philadelphia 76ers select:

Tim Duncan


----------



## Captain Obvious

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## cpawfan

DP sent me his selection via PM this morning.

The Kings are pleased to select Kevin Garnett


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 8th overall pick, the Pheonix Suns select Yao ming!


----------



## socco

With the 6th pick, the Minnesota Timberwolves select Dwight Howard:


----------



## Pain5155

With the 9th overall pick, the Lakers select Tracy McGrady.


----------



## lw32

Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## GM3

New Jersey Nets select Pau Gasol


----------



## Weasel

The Boston Celtics select:

Elton Brand


----------



## master8492

11th pick, Atlanta choose Steve Nash.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 14th pick in the South Eastern Division Draft aquired from Toronto the Washington Wizards Select from UNLV Small Forward Shawn Marion









Thanks to CurlyBeast for this pic


The Chicago Bulls are now on the clock


----------



## reHEATed

The Chicago Bulls select guard Gilbert Arenas


----------



## ZÆ

With the 16th selection of the SE Division GM Draft the Detroit Pistons select...










*Andrei Kirilenko*​


----------



## JNice

I take Michael Jordan










oh wait ...


----------



## deanwoof

Please refrain from asking questions in this thread. All questions/discussions should be posted in the *Re: OT: SE Division GM Draft * thread

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=287627&page=7&pp=15


----------



## ATLien

Golden State takes Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## Real

The Hornets select Allen Iverson


----------



## MarioChalmers

*The San Antonio Spurs select...*










*Cliff...Err.... Chris Bosh! *


----------



## Kingpin66

The Toronto Raptors select Paul Pierce


----------



## cpawfan

With the 22nd pick, Philadelphia selects Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## Vuchato

With the 23rd pick in the SE Division GM Draft, the Denver Nuggets select...










New Jersey Nets SG/SF VINCE CARTER


----------



## MusaSK

With the 25th pick in the NBA Draft, the Memphis Grizzlies select...










*
RAY ALLEN!*


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 24th pick in the SE Division Draft the Cleveland Cavaliers select....








*Shaquille O'Neal*​


----------



## deanwoof

With the next pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select Allan Hous.. no..

Ron Artest


----------



## cpawfan

With the 28th Pick, the Indiana Pacers select Chris Paul


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 29th overall pick, the Pheonix Suns select Michael Redd.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

With bookend picks, the UTAH JAZZ select their backcourt of the future:

#30. PG Tony Parker
#31. SG Joe Johnson


----------



## BigWill33176

kirk hinrich


----------



## Diophantos

The Heat take *Jason Kidd*.


----------



## cpawfan

With the 33rd Pick, the Indiana Pacers select Richard Jefferson


----------



## deanwoof

With the 34th pick, the Blazers select

... BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBen Wallace


----------



## MusaSK

****Player was already selected, please select someone else****


----------



## MusaSK

The Memphis Grizzlies select...










JOSH SMITH.


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 37th pick in the SE Division Draft the Cleveland Cavaliers select... 








Chauncey Billups.


----------



## Vuchato

With the 38th pick in the SE division GM Draft, the Denver Nuggets are pleased to select the shooting guard out of Argentina










MANU GINOBILI


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Mike Bibby


----------



## Kingpin66

With the 40th pick the Toronto Raptors select Emeka Okafor


----------



## MarioChalmers

The San Antonio Spurs select...










*BARON DAVIS*


----------



## Real

Hornets select...

Antwan Jamison


----------



## ATLien

W's select Raymond Felton.


----------



## ZÆ

With the 45th pick of the SE Division GM Draft the Detroit Pistons select...










*Marcus Camby*​


----------



## reHEATed

The Chicago Bulls select Jason Richardson


----------



## Vuchato

With the47th pick of the SE Division GM Draft, the Denver Nuggets select, Center out of Central Michigan, 










CHRIS KAMAN


----------



## Weasel

The Boston Celtics take:

Rashard Lewis


----------



## GM3

New Jersey Nets select Lamar Odom


----------



## master8492

2nd Round, Atlanta choose Andre Iguodala


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM, with picks 51 & 52, the Lakers select Boris Diaw and Stephon Marbury


----------



## Diophantos

The Heat select *Rasheed Wallace*.


----------



## socco

With the 55th pick the Minnesota Timberwolves select Josh Howard...


----------



## Captain Obvious

Rip Hamilton


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Al Harrington


----------



## lukewarmplay

the charlotte bobcats select brad miller and gerald wallace with their former picks


----------



## Dark Praetor

Kings select Sam Cassell


----------



## The Future7

With the 59th overall pick in the SE Division GM Draft, The New York Knicks select 
****Selected player before Pick #58 was selected or expired. At 7:30 am, the time will expire and if this player isn't selected, I will put him back****


----------



## The Future7

EDIT- Double post

OK, after that minor technicality, Peja Stojakovic


----------



## MOHeat

The L.A. Clippers select:

Mehmet Okur


----------



## ghoti

With the 60th and 61st picks, the Seattle Sonics select 












Andrew Bogut.

and













Nenad Krstic.


----------



## The Future7

With the #62 overall pick in the SE Division GM Draft, The New York Knicks select

Eddy Curry


----------



## MOHeat

The L.A. Clippers select:

Tayshaun Prince


----------



## GNG

Ben Gordon...

F...


----------



## Captain Obvious

Marvin Williams


----------



## socco

With the 66th pick the Minnesota Timberwolves select Luol Deng...


----------



## Dark Praetor

Kings select Larry Hughes


----------



## Diophantos

The Heat recall the days of old, and select *Caron Butler*.


----------



## lw32

I'll take Jason Terry with my first pick...still deciding on my second.


----------



## lw32

And Carlos Boozer for my 4 man spot. Hard decision.


----------



## master8492

Round 3, Atlanta select Darko Milicic.


----------



## GM3

Nets select

Jamaal Magloire


----------



## Weasel

The Celtics take:

Zydrunas Ilgauskas


----------



## Kingpin66

The Toronto Raptors select PG Shaun Livingston


----------



## reHEATed

Chicago selects Andres Nocioni


----------



## Captain Obvious

Jameer Nelson


----------



## BigWill33176

channing frye and ricky davis (i missed my 2nd pick)

BRING ON THE YOUTH MOVEMENT


----------



## Real

With the 79th pick in the SE Division GM Draft the *NO/OKC Hornets* select...











Samuel Dalembert


----------



## ATLien

Warriors select.. Zaza Pachulia.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Spurs select...










*Devin Harris*


----------



## Kingpin66

The Toronto Raptors select Corey Maggette


----------



## Vuchato

With the 83rd overall pick in the SE division GM draft, the Denver Nuggets select the forward out of Xavier,










DAVID WEST


----------



## GNG

Milwaukee drafts Deron Williams.


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 84th pick in the SE Division Draft, the Cleveland Cavaliers are pleased to select Bruce Bowen.


----------



## lukewarmplay

the charlotte hornets take zach randolph:


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM Portland Selects Adam Morrison with Pick #87


----------



## cpawfan

The Indiana Pacers are pleased to select Charlie Villanueva with pick # 88


----------



## Diophantos

The Heat select *Mike James*.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

With bookend picks and worries that my next picks don't come for like another 60 picks, the Utah Jazz select:

#90. SF Stephen Jackson
#91. PF Troy Murphy


----------



## Diophantos

With the 92nd pick, Miami selects *Tyson Chandler*.


----------



## cpawfan

With pick #93, the Indiana Pacers select Brandon Roy


----------



## deanwoof

with the 94th pick, the portland trail blazers select Andre Miller and his goofy smile


----------



## lukewarmplay

the charlotte hornets select rookie point guard randy foye with the 95th pick.


----------



## Flash is the Future

The Cleveland Cavaliers are pleased to select Udonis Haslem.


----------



## Vuchato

With the 98th pick in the draft, the Denver Nuggets select the wingman out of Florida,










MIKE MILLER


----------



## Vuchato

With the 100th pick in the SE Division GM Draft, the Denver Nuggets select the point gurad out of UConn,










MARCUS WILLIAMS


----------



## MarioChalmers

With the 101st pick in the SE Division GM Draft, the San Antonio Spurs select...










*RUDY GAY*


----------



## Dumpy

Hey everyone. I've agreed to step in and draft for the Memphis club. We've got two picks coming, and with a SG and SF on the club, we're going to draft two veterans,

Brevin Knight

and

Chris Webber.

Cheers!


----------



## Real

With the 102nd pick in the SE Division GM Draft, the *Hornets* select...










Luke Ridnour


----------



## GNG

Shane Battier as the 99th.


----------



## ZÆ

With the 105th pick in the SE Division GM Draft the Detroit Pistons select..










*Kenyon Martin*​


----------



## reHEATed

Chicago selects Drew Gooden


----------



## BigWill33176

Cuttino Mobley


----------



## ATLien

Warriors take Anderson Varejao.


----------



## Weasel

The Boston Celtics Select:

TJ Ford


----------



## GM3

New Jersey Nets Select Sebastian Telfair


----------



## master8492

4th round, Atlanta selects Raja Bell.


----------



## Kingpin66

Toronto Raptors select Joel Przbylla


----------



## lw32

Andrea Bargnani with my first pick.
Steve Francis with my second pick.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Mike James has been selected, please try again. - Lachlanwood32*


----------



## Dark Praetor

Kings select Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

rafer alston


----------



## cpawfan

Per request, the Pistons use Pick #116 on Bonzi Wells


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

With the 117th pick of the draft, the 76ers select:

Jamal Crawford


----------



## socco

With the 115th pick the Minnesota Timberwolves select Tyrus Thomas...


----------



## MOHeat

L.A. Clippers select:

Chris Duhon


----------



## The Future7

With the 119th pick, the Knicks select...*Jameer Nelson has already been selected, please pick again. - Lachlanwood32*


----------



## ghoti

With the 120th and 121st picks, the Seattle Sonics select 












Delonte West.

and












Bobby Simmons.


----------



## The Future7

With the 119th and 122nd Picks, the Knicks select,

Nene Hilario

and 

Speedy Claxton


----------



## MOHeat

With the 123rd pick, The L.A. Clippers select:

Chris Wilcox


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM, the Sixers select Morris Peterson with Pick #124


----------



## ZÆ

With the 125th pick in the SE Division Draft the Detroit Pistons select...










*Maurice Williams*​


----------



## socco

With the 126th pick the Minnesota Timberwolves select Leandro Barbosa...


----------



## Dark Praetor

With the 127th pick the Sacramento Kings select Primoz Brezec


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 128th pick in the SE Divsion draft aquired from the Phoenix Suns the Washington Wizards select *Wally Szczerbiak* from Miami (OHIO)









Wally's reaction to getting drafted by the Wizards.


----------



## lw32

Danny Granger for the role of defensive enforcer.


----------



## Pain5155

#129 is Kwame Brown


----------



## master8492

5th Round, Atlanta Hawks Select Alonzo Mourning.


----------



## GM3

With the 132 pick the New Jersey Nets select Kevin Martin


----------



## Weasel

133:	
Matt Harpring


----------



## Vuchato

*pick #134=LaMarcus Aldridge*


----------



## reHEATed

Chicago selects Stromile Swift


----------



## cpawfan

*Please inculde your pick # with your selection*


----------



## ZÆ

With the 136th pick the Detroit Pistons reluctantly select...










Mr. Shimmy him-slef, *Antoine Walker*​


----------



## Real

With the 139th pick in the SE Division GM Draft, the *Hornets* select...










Quentin Richardson


----------



## MarioChalmers

With the 140th pick the to SE Division GM Draft, the San Antonio Spurs select...










*AL JEFFERSON*


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 141st pick in the SE Division Draft the Washington Wizards select *Derek Fisher*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 143 pick in the overall draft, the Pheonix Suns select Jerry Stackhouse.


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 144th pick in the SE Division Draft, the Cleveland Cavaliers are pleased to select Eddie Jones.


----------



## Dumpy

with pick #145, Memphis will select center Jeff Foster.


----------



## lukewarmplay

charlotte takes josh childress at 146


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM, Portland selects Shareef Abdur Rahim with pick #147


----------



## cpawfan

With Pick # 148, the Pacers select Sean May


----------



## Diophantos

With pick #149, the Heat select *Eric Dampier*.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

#150 Utah takes PJ Brown


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

#151 Utah selects Mike Dunleavy


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With 152 pick of the overall draft, the Pheonix Suns select Vladimir Radmanovic.


----------



## GNG

Reggie Evans to Milwaukee with the skipped pick at #142.


----------



## cpawfan

With pick #153 the Pacers select Ronnie Brewer


----------



## deanwoof

with the 154th pick, the portland trail blazers select 










Eddie Griffin



Oh wait.. this one -


----------



## lukewarmplay

with pick 155 the charlotte bobcats select kendrick perkins!


----------



## Dumpy

Memphis will select Big Jake Tsakalidis


----------



## Flash is the Future

the cleveland Cavaliers are pleased to select Tim Thomas with the 157th pick in the SE Division Draft.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

with pick 158 the Wizards are proud to bring in bigman Brendon Haywood


----------



## GNG

Milwaukee selects DeSagana Diop at pick 159.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 160th pick, the Pheonix Suns select Kurt Thomas.


----------



## MarioChalmers

With the 161st pick, I select -- 










*LUTHER HEAD*


----------



## Real

With the 162nd pick, the *Hornets* select...









Jalen Rose


----------



## ZÆ

With the 156th pick the Detroit Pistons select...










*Kyle Korver*​


----------



## reHEATed

Chicago selects Marquis Daniels


----------



## Weasel

168. Darius Miles


----------



## GM3

With the 169th Pick the New Jersey Nets Select Steve Blake


----------



## master8492

6th Round, Atlanta Hawks select Nazr Mohammed.


----------



## Pain5155

Lakers select

171. Hilton Armstrong
172. Grant Hill


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Pick 173 the Washington Wizards select Jason Williams


----------



## ATLien

Warriors take Salim Stoudamire and Lorenzo Wright..

We just had to double check our references n stuff, to get it right.. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## socco

With the 175th pick the Minnesota Timberwolves select Ike Diogu...


----------



## Dark Praetor

With the 174th pick, Sacramento selects Ryan Gomes


----------



## Kingpin66

Toronto Raptors select Desmond Mason


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

With the 177th pick of the Draft the Philadelphia 76ers select Forward/Guard James Posey.


----------



## MOHeat

With pick# 178, the L.A. Clippers select:

Michael Finley


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the 176th pick Dallas takes Tony Battie.


----------



## ghoti

With the 180th and 181st picks, the Seattle Sonics select














Mickael Pietrus



and














Andris Biedrins.


----------



## MOHeat

With the 183rd pick, the L.A. Clippers select:

Shelden Williams


----------



## The Future7

With the 179th and 182nd Picks, the Knicks select,

Theo Ratliff

and 

JJ Redick


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

With the 184th pick of the draft the Philadelphia 76ers select Forward/Center Nick Collison.


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the 185th pick Dallas takes Kenny Thomas.


----------



## socco

With the 186th pick the Minnesota Timberwolves select Gerald Green...


----------



## Dark Praetor

Sacramento selects Jared Jefferies with #187


----------



## Pain5155

Lakers select Fred Jones.


----------



## fruitcake

The Houston Rockets select 










Chris Mihm


----------



## fruitcake

The Houston Rockets select as their 6th man










Antonio Daniels


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With 188, i take earl boykins


----------



## lw32

Martell Webster with the 190th pick.


----------



## master8492

191st pick, Atlanta Hawks select Rajon Rondo


----------



## GM3

With the 192nd Pick the New Jersey Nets select Juan Dixon


----------



## Weasel

193. Earl Watson.


----------



## Kingpin66

The Toronto Raptors select Antonio McDyess


----------



## reHEATed

Chicago select Adonal Foyle


----------



## ZÆ

With the 196th pick in the SE Division GM Draft the Detroit Pistons select...










*Melvin Ely*​


----------



## fruitcake

The Houston Rockets select










Michael Sweetney


----------



## Real

With the 199th pick the *Hornets* select...










Jarrett Jack


----------



## ATLien

GS takes Dorrell Wright


----------



## MarioChalmers

SA Selects...










*SERGIO RODRIGUEZ*


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 201st pick in the SE Divison Draft the Washington Wizards select *Juwan Howard* from Michigan


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM, Milwaukee selects Quinton Ross with pick #202


----------



## Vuchato

With pick #203, the Denver Nuggets select Trevor Ariza


----------



## Flash is the Future

The Cleveland Cavaliers select Anthony Johnson with the 204th pick in the SE Division GM draft.


----------



## Dumpy

In setting some sort of record by choosing the same player twice in the same day, Memphis selects former #1 pick and Maryland resident Joe Smith.


----------



## lukewarmplay

the bobcats take charlie bell as their backup pg at 206


----------



## deanwoof

with the 207th pick, the portland trail blazers are happy to select

Ronald "Flip" Murray


----------



## cpawfan

Pick 208 Dan Gadzuric for the Indiana Pacers


----------



## Diophantos

With the 209th pick, Miami selects *Ruben Patterson*.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Utah fills the bench
#210. PG Damon Stoudamire 
#211. C Mark Blount


----------



## Diophantos

With pick #212, the Heat solidify their frontcourt with *Donyell Marshall*.


----------



## cpawfan

Pick #213 Robert Swift for the Pacers


----------



## deanwoof

with the 214th pick, the portland trail blazers are thrilled to have Steven Hunter dropped to me.


----------



## Dumpy

You snooze, you lose. memphis will select David Lee.


----------



## lukewarmplay

the control-f function has ceased working on the charlotte bobcat's computer, so we hope no one else has already taken deshawn stevenson.


----------



## Flash is the Future

217=Big Shot Bob


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With picks 218 and 219 expiring

The Washinton Wizards select *Jumaine Jones * with pick 220


----------



## MarioChalmers

Pick 221: 

*WAYNE SIMIEN*


----------



## GNG

Milwaukee selects Anthony Parker.


----------



## Real

With the 222nd pick, the *Hornets* select...









Jason Collins


----------



## Captain Obvious

It's been 16 hours since the last pick, so with the 225th pick Dallas selects Marcus Banks.


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM, Houston selects James Jones with Pick #224


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM, Chicago selects Smush Parker with Pick #226


----------



## Weasel

228. Trenton Hassell


----------



## GM3

With the 229th pick the New Jersey Nets select Rasho Nesterovic


----------



## master8492

Round 8, Atlanta select Paul Millsap.


----------



## lw32

The forgotten one, Jamaal Tinsley with pick 231 (I think).


----------



## Pain5155

Lakers select Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Kingpin66

The Raptors select **Please select again**


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Pheonix select rodney carney


----------



## Dark Praetor

Sacramento selects Johan Petro with #134


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM, socco selects Eric Snow with Pick #235


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the 236th pick Dallas takes Patrick O'Bryant


----------



## ralaw

Golden State selcts Jarvis Hayes with pick 223.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

With the 237th pick of the draft the Philadelphia 76ers select: PG Monta Ellis


----------



## MOHeat

With the 238th pick, the L.A. Clippers select:

J.R. Smith


----------



## ghoti

With the 240th and 241st pick, the Seattle Sonics select














Etan Thomas



and








Sarunas Jasikevicius.


----------



## MOHeat

With the 243rd pick, the L.A. Clippers select:

Carlos Arroyo


----------



## GNG

Milwaukee selects Jose Calderon.


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the 245th pick Dallas takes Thabo Sefolosha.


----------



## socco

With the 246th pick the Minnesota Timberwolves select David Harrison...


----------



## Vuchato

With the skipped pick #218, I select Quincy Douby


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 248th pick, the pheonix suns select gordan giricek.


----------



## Dark Praetor

With pick #247 Sacramento selects Brent Barry


----------



## GM3

Im pretty sure im on the clock.

With the 252th pick the New Jersey Nets select Darius Songalia


----------



## Weasel

253. Raef LaFrentz


----------



## Kingpin66

The Raptors select Rasual Butler


----------



## Kingpin66

The Raptors also select Rasual Butler for the missed earlier pick


----------



## master8492

251st pick, Atlanta Hawks Select Damon Jones.


----------



## lw32

Oops, didn't realize I was skipped. I'll select Jackie Butler (232).


----------



## Pain5155

pick #249 Kirk Snyder\


----------



## ZÆ

With the 256th pick in the SE Division GM Draft the Detroit Pistons select...










*Marko Jaric*​


----------



## fruitcake

With the 257th pick, the Houston Rockets select










Joey Graham


----------



## reHEATed

Chicago selects Brain Cook


----------



## Kingpin66

The Raptors select Kenyon Dooling


----------



## ralaw

With pick 258 the Golden State Warriors select Cedric Simmons.


----------



## Real

With the 259th pick the *Hornets* select...










Maceo Baston ​


----------



## MarioChalmers

With the 260th pick of the Draft, the San Antonio Spurs proudly select...










*SHAWNE WILLIAMS*


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

With Pick 262 I select C Jarron Collins


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Pick 261 Washinton Wizards select David Wesley


----------



## Dumpy

Wow--I'm up, I'm up! Memphis selects James Singleton as our reserve SF.


----------



## lukewarmplay

at 266, the charlotte bobcats select: francisco garcia


----------



## deanwoof

with the 267th pick, portland selects Damien Wilkins


----------



## cpawfan

Pick #268 - Greg Buckner


----------



## Diophantos

With the 269th pick, Miami selects *Bobby Jackson*.


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the skipped 264th pick, the Cavs select Michael Doleac.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Utah goes young, but talented

270. G Beno Udrih
271. F Hakim Warrick


----------



## Vuchato

with the skipped 263 pick, I select Tony Delk


----------



## Diophantos

With pick 272 Miami selects John Salmons.


----------



## deanwoof

with the 274th pick, the portland trail blazers select Jordan Farmar of UCLA.


----------



## cpawfan

Pick 273 - Luke Walton


----------



## lukewarmplay

In the 10th, the Charlotte Bobcats selcet Spanish power forward Jorge Garbajosa.


----------



## Dumpy

Because every team should have a few players FROM that team, the Memphis Grizzles select Kyle Lowry (he is a Grizzly, right?).


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 277th pick, the Cavs select Derek Anderson.


----------



## Vuchato

with pick 278 I select Austin Croshere


----------



## GNG

Milwaukee will roll with Saer Sene.

Because why not?


----------



## Real

With pick 282 the *Hornets* select...










Maurice Ager ​


----------



## ralaw

With pick 283 the Golden State Warriors select...Nate Robinson

http://www.photofile.com/Photos/Photos_Of_The_Day/06_02_24/06RobinsonNateSlamDunk01.jpg


----------



## fruitcake

The Houston Rockets select










Francisco Elson


----------



## ZÆ

285. Detroit selects..










*Travis Outlaw*​


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM, Boston selects Danny Fortson with pick 288


----------



## GM3

With the 289th pick the New Jersey Nets select Quyntel Woods


----------



## master8492

10th round, Atlanta selects Donta Smith.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 293rd pick, the pheonix selects malik rose.


----------



## reHEATed

Chicago- Rashad McCants


----------



## lw32

Orlando selects Keith Bogans.


----------



## Dark Praetor

Sacramento selects Shannon Brown with #294


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM Pick 295 Adrian Griffin


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

With the 297th pick of the draft the Philadelphia 76ers select guard/forward DerMarr Johnson.


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the 296th pick Dallas takes Carlos Delfino.


----------



## MOHeat

With the 298th pick, the L.A. Clippers select:

Eduardo Najera


----------



## ghoti

With the 300th and 301st picks, the Seattle Sonics select














Maurice Evans



and














Daniel Ewing.


----------



## ralaw

The New York Knicks select:

*239:* Troy Hudson
*242*: Brian Cardinal
*299:* Josh Boone
*302:* Louis Williams


----------



## MOHeat

With pick# 303, the L.A. Clippers select:

Ronny Turiaf


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM, Pick #304 Gary Payton


----------



## socco

With the 306th pick the Minnesota Timberwolves select Tony Allen...


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the 305th pick, Dallas selects Zarko Cabarkapa.


----------



## Dark Praetor

With #307 Sacramento selects Janero Pargo


----------



## Pain5155

292 LA selects Jason Kapono.


----------



## cpawfan

Via PM Lakers select Justin Reed with pick #309


----------



## lw32

Matt Bonner. More offense!


----------



## master8492

Atlanta pick Royal Ivey.


----------



## GM3

With the 312th pick the New Jersey Nets select Scott Pollard.


----------



## Weasel

313: Keith Van Horn


----------



## ZÆ

With the 316th pick of the SE Division GM Draft the Detroit Pistons select...










*Andray Blatche*​


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 308th pick, the suns select chuck hayes.


----------



## ralaw

With the 318th pick, the Golden State Warriors select, *Steve Novak*.


----------



## fruitcake

Houston selects Mardy Collins


----------



## Real

Pick 319: James "Flight" White


----------



## Vuchato

with pick 323, I select Eddie House


----------



## Dumpy

As the clock strikes 4:17, Memphis selects Tyronn ****ing Lue. And no one will stop me!


----------



## Flash is the Future

324=Shandon Anderson


----------



## deanwoof

with the 327th pick, round 11, 28th pick,

the portland trail blazers select Paul Davis.


----------



## GNG

With its skipped pick, Milwaukee will select Marc Jackson.


----------



## cpawfan

Pick #328 Yotam Halperin


----------



## Diophantos

The Heat take *Devean George*.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Utah finishes first!!

#330 C Jerome James
#331 G Lynn Greer


----------



## Diophantos

Miami selects Big White Stiff extraordinaire, *Jake Voskuhl*.


----------



## cpawfan

Jason Maxiell with pick #333


----------



## lukewarmplay

With its skipped pick (sorry), Charlotte takes Yaroslav Korolev.


----------



## deanwoof

sorry overtime at work

with my last pick, the portland trail blazers select 

VIKTOR KRYHAPA! (hey bulls, send him back to portland!)


----------



## lukewarmplay

with pick 335, charlotte takes kris humphries.


----------



## Dumpy

Memphis will complete its squad with Antoine Wright.


----------



## Flash is the Future

337=Earl Barron.


----------



## Vuchato

I select Mikki Moore


----------



## GNG

Milwaukee selects Chucky "The Diet" Atkins with its final pick.


----------



## ralaw

With pick 343, the Goldens State Warriors select *Brian Scalabrine*.


----------



## ZÆ

With the 345th pick of the SE Division GM Draft the Detroit Pistons select...










*Daniel Gibson*​


----------



## Weasel

348. Dan Dickau


----------



## GM3

With the 349th pick the New Jersey Nets select Yakhouba Diawara


----------



## fruitcake

Houston adds a veteran presence in Clifford Robinson


----------



## lw32

I'll take Sofoklis Schortsianitis. Baby Shaq.


----------



## master8492

Atlanta Selects Maurice Taylor


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 353rd pick, suns select Oleksiy Pecherov.


----------



## socco

With the 355th pick the Minnesota Timberwolves select Lindsey Hunter...


----------



## Captain Obvious

With the 356th pick Dallas takes C.J. Miles.


----------



## Dark Praetor

With #354 Sacramento selects Alan Henderson


----------



## MOHeat

With pick# 358, the L.A. Clippers select:

Keith McLeod


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

With the 357th pick the 76ers select power forward Malik Allen.


----------



## Pain5155

Lakers select ervin johnson.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Wizards select

280-Travis Deiner

321-[strike]Jackie Butler[/strike] *Already selected #250*

340-Mike Gansey


----------



## deanwoof

Due to lack of movement, I will finish the drafts. If you don't agree for your team, write your Congressman, a Mod or change it ASAP.

San Antonio selects:
Brian Skinner, Mark Masen and Hassan Adams

New Orleans selects:
Corliss Williamson

Chicago selects:
Dale Davis, Dajuan Wagner

Toronto selects:
Mickael Gelabale, Leon Powe, Jay Williams

New York selects:
Dikembe "WHO WANTS TO SEX" MUTOMBO!?

Seattle selects:
Kevin Pittsnogle

Washington selects (due to Jackie Butler already being picked):
Fabricio Oberto


----------



## deanwoof

Key guys not selected due to roster:

Allan Ray, Dan Dickau, Jason Hart, Julius Hodge, and of course.... Rafael Araujo 

Enjoy


----------



## Weasel

deanwoof said:


> Key guys not selected due to roster:
> 
> Allan Ray, Dan Dickau, Jason Hart, Julius Hodge, and of course.... Rafael Araujo
> 
> Enjoy



I took Dan Dickau at 348.


----------



## Pain5155

is the draft done? no playoffs?


----------

